

A More Detailed Look at Facebook Music - earbitscom
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/a-more-detailed-look-at-facebook-music/

======
mjdwitt
This just goes to prove the point that Numair Faraz in this post that's still
on the front page (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3029872>):

Don't build your product on a platform you can't own. Even the AOL guy's
preferred developers lost to integration with outside music apps in the long
run.

~~~
earbitscom
That's like saying don't build your platform on AWS. You make educated choices
and, if you're smart, you don't create complete dependency on someone else.
But taking advantage of opportunities, even if for a short while, can be
highly lucrative.

